

Boris Mann, Bootup Labs Co-founder leaves the startup accelerator - faramarz
http://blog.bootuplabs.com/2010/05/03/boris-getting-off-the-roller-coaster/

======
faramarz
His personal blog post here <http://bmannconsulting.com/2845/personal/roller-
coaster>

